# Fat Snook



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Opinions welcome. I have caught plenty of fat snook but not this big. The smaller ones are easier to identify. If not this was a hunched back common snook. Have showed to several people and they say fat snook and I agree the lateral line extends to the tail and jaw was past the center of the eye, and it was oddly tall and fat. That being said it was right at 11lbs or just shy... Caught in St Lucie River.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

looks like a healthy reg snook to me.
and delicious......


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Just my opinion: based on those photos I think it's a common snook. Do you have anymore pics?


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Not that are very good. I was in a rush to revive it being alone. Definitely a healthy snook in any case. But still a baby for this area! Thanks for the input!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

common


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Pretty sure it's a common snook! Anal fin is the big difference (longer on a fat snook, which your fish having the shorter one associated with a common), with the shape of the fish at the anal fin area a second indicator (which in that area, it's clear your fish has the shape around the anal fin, of a common snook).


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Stop looking at its anal fin backwater!!


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Backwater is correct about the anal fin. Look it up.
Just a healthy common snook.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

yobata said:


> Stop looking at its anal fin backwater!!


Lol....


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

View attachment 4564
View attachment 4563

We caught these 2 different snook back to back over the summer. I believe one is a common and other is a fat or tarpon snook?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Correct. 

In over 40yrs of fishing in Fl. , I have never seen a swordspine snook and only one or two tarponsnook and lots of fat snook ,all in the Lakeworth area islands.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

I believe this one is a swordspine snook. Note how elongated the anal fin is. Credit goes to my wife on the catch but she likes taking pictures more than she likes holding fish!
View attachment 4614


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sure is .......Where was it caught?

Great pic.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> Sure is .......Where was it caught?
> 
> Great pic.


Thanks. This was up by Stuart in early September.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Cronced said:


> Thanks. This was up by Stuart in early September.


We catch a few of those sword spines in Stuart as well. Have been catching a lot of fat snook as well. A new record will come from this area soon enough.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That definitely is a common snook. I have one spot that I will catch a bunch of tarpon snook at regularly. It's the only place I have ever caught a tarpon snook, but I catch a lot of them there.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've always wanted to catch a snook slam (very rare to do) All 4 of them. Stuart is about the only place you really have a shot at that.


----------

